# What do you use for walking your poodle?



## Sweetteddy

Do you use the harness? Or do you use the martingale collar? When you walk your poodle? Or, everything else?

I was using the harness to walk my puppy, but after hiring my trainer, she told me to use the martingale collar, because harness can not train him to walk properly, what do you think? 

Is your poodle walk right by you all the time? Thank you.


----------



## Carley's Mom

I have a martingale on Stella and just a plain collar on Carley. They are both really good on leash, one on each side. I don't allow smelling ect. I got my poodles to walk.... I have lost 30lbs since I got them and I am no longer dizzy. I was told I needed to start walking to get over being dizzy and I knew I had to have a dog to make that happen. lol I have a condition called Disembarkment Syndrome. It gets triggered whenever I fly or go on a boat ect. It has lasted for up to a year before...


----------



## Sweetteddy

Carley's Mom said:


> I have a martingale on Stella and just a plain collar on Carley. They are both really good on leash, one on each side. I don't allow smelling ect. I got my poodles to walk.... I have lost 30lbs since I got them and I am no longer dizzy. I was told I needed to start walking to get over being dizzy and I knew I had to have a dog to make that happen. lol I have a condition called Disembarkment Syndrome. It gets triggered whenever I fly or go on a boat ect. It has lasted for up to a year before...


 That's cool and I am glad that you no more dizzy  I want to loose some weights too and hopefully, being with my two poodles with lots works, I will be able to do that


----------



## LEUllman

I bought a Kindness collar from Carol at Dogs In Style. It's the only one we ever use.

Dogs In Style


----------



## PoodlePaws

We use a vest harness with leash. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel76

I have used both and never had a problem with either. Here you are allowed to take your dog most places and in crowded city centers they really have to walk nicely on a leash. I didn't have a problem, sometimes collar and sometimes harness. 

You can also teach your dog that one collar has a certain meaning and another a different meaning. My dogs had their extra nice smooth flat buckle collars for therapy dog work and always knew what was coming when I put that collar on. You could teach your dog something similar using different harnesses. 

Or think of all the differnt kinds of service/working dogs that wear harnesses and walk nicely on or off lead. 

I do think that a dog, large or small, should not pull constantly on the leash and especially when the dog is wearing a collar. I think it' not such a healthy thing for the dog neck and throat. 

And to Carley's Mom Good to hear one more of the benifits of having a dog and that your disem*bark*ment syndrome is getting better. Sorry I just couldn't pass up making such a bad pun. :flute:


----------



## fjm

Neither of mine pull, so they walk on leash with a plain flat collar. Most exercise is off leash, which probably helps them to be good the rest of the time! But unless the collar is being used to apply corrections, I can't see why one is needed to teach good leash manners - I taught mine to walk beside me without a leash (the Follow Me game, involving treats), then any pulling meant we either stopped, or turned around, all methods which would work equally well with a harness.


----------



## Howard

We use just a normal collar and normal lead, most of the walk is off-lead. I used a harness on Howard at first but he pulled, as soon as I switched from harness to normal collar the pulling stopped. I'm currently working on lead work with him as he does pull on the way to the park. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## J.Bosley

For my mutt, Jazz, I use a show lead. She is a HUGE puller, and having the show lead sit at the top of her neck has made a world of difference! :amen:

Cricket, my Maltese x Mini Poodle, just walks on a normal collar. Unless I know we will run into other dogs, then he has to wear his Halti because he is reactive... not because he pulls. 

Right now we just use a collar on Archie the Spoo! He walks terrific so far, hoping with some positive reinforcement he will stay a good walker.


----------



## jlf45764

We use a vest harness with leash. Trixie has such a small neck and I worry that a collar could hurt her.


----------



## Manxcat

Both!

Pippin pulled as a pup on a collar, but as soon as she went on a harness we had no more pulling. She walks beautifully on it, trained using the same methods as with a collar.

Pushkin was trained with a collar, but also on an extending lead so he pulled a lot. I don't like extending leads so when we got him he went on a harness too, and no more pulling.

They do however do collar walks with the dog walker as she only has a finger and thumb on one hand and cannot manage to get the harnesses on and off. Also, they do collar walk for their pre-nap wee walk (short walk). They both tend to pull a bit with the collars.


----------



## liljaker

I have only used the martingale collar as a safety so Sunny would not "slip" the collar, I have no experience in using them for training/walking, although I know many do.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I disagree that a dog can not learn to not pull when using a harness. The same training concepts apply for me. Dog puts tension in the leash = walking (motivator) stops. Dogs keeps slack in the leash = walking continues. In anything, find out what the dog wants. Make it happen or don't make it happen depending on behavior. Consequences drive behavior, nothing else.

I start my puppies out with no leash or collar. I do it in the house, then in the yard. They are reinforced when walking along close to me. It's their choice. 

Then comes the harness and leash, which they've gotten use to dragging around. They still get reinforced when they stay fairly close and keep slack. On a walk, the second they look like they're going to want to go on too much ahead, I make a turn and go back. We walk back and forth on the sidewalk and take the concept away that we're going somewhere in particular. Food is dropped near my shoe frequently. 

They still forget now and then when they get motivated by something but they're pretty good on the leash, whatever they're wearing. Matisse can't wear a harness because it will wreck his hair but Maurice and Jose` do.


----------



## Ellyisme

Hibbert has a martingale for every day use. It never tightens more than a normal collar so as to not choke him. When he is being a stubborn boy or if we are going to a crowded area, I have a gentle leader he wears. He almost always walks in a perfect heel with that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaRose

*Gentle Leader*

Has anyone ever use a Gentle Leader? My husband uses one for our Doodle.
Any thoughts?


----------



## SilverSpoo

I am a fan of the gentle leader/halti - BUT I could not get my Spoo to accept it. I tried training with it on, having her eat with it on, just keeping on walking forward. No way shape or form was she going to walk on it. She is too smart and stubborn for her own good.

For many dogs the gentle leader can be a lifesaver.

A pinch collar actually ended up working best for us, believe it or not. It allows Skye and I to both enjoy our long walks. I never needed to use it on the martingale setting, I just attach the leash to the dead ring and she has always been respectful of it.

I continue to work on training her not to pull on the regular collar, but many days we just need to get out for a long walk and go.

Like everything in life, I don't think there is one training tool that works for everyone. I personally do feel that harnesses often encourage a dog to pull more, BUT obviously that is not the case for everyone as seen in this thread.


----------



## jlf45764

We use a Halti on our German Shepherd and he does great with it.


----------



## Imaginarium

We use a slip collar with fabric woven through the chain for walking where we will encounter people and dogs. Nikita is a very dominant leash reactive dog and she needs that "pop" sometimes to redirect her. She knows that slip collar means heel walking, retractable lead means hiking on trails, and regular collar means grandma's house or dog park. It's kind of funny.

Our Pyrenees wears a normal flat collar. Usually by the end of the walk I am dragging him behind me like a stubborn mule...


----------



## LibertyH

We trained with a harness (yes, it is possible) until Pixie was able to walk without pulling. Only after the danger of trachea damage was past would I allow her to use a collar. 

Currently we live "naked," but for walks and car rides she wears her harness.

The only place that she wears a collar is at my daughter's 4H showmanship class. I agree with the previous poster who said that they learn that a different set of behaviors will be expected of them based on what they are wearing.


----------



## liljaker

Sunny came to me leash trained (for the ring) and pretty much knew what a particular slip collar meant (knew it was for the ring), and since he never wore collar any other time, until he came to me, he had to get used to a collar and leash. He is like a feather on his leash, however, I use a flexi on most walks, so he can "explore" but think he now has gotten used to knowing it will expand as he runs/walks, etc. I notice when I use a regular leash, however, he does not expect the leash to "pull out" and is very easy to walk. I want to start jogging with him as it warms up, so have been wondering what kind of collar/leash I should use? Maybe I should not be using the flexi, but it's easier on "me".


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo

I see that there are a lot of collar users and harness users.

Just a quick query, when I picked Billy up from his breeder I mentioned I have a collar, lead and harness. She was not happy about a harness saying that it makes poodles legs bow and curve. Has anyone experienced this?

Julius K9 Power Harness - Red | Free P+P on orders £25+ at zooplus!
this is the harness I have, I know that harnesses do cause matting, but Billy will be put into a short clip soon so not that much to mat, I am going to get him used to collar walking too ofc.

He has a kitten collar with quick release for indoors whilst he is a pup, just to get used to the 'feel' of a collar, but if he dose get a paw stuck, or anything it will come open easily. Again the breeder didnt like it till I explained how I am using it, and insists only a buckle collar.

I think if I take his harness with me when we get to the field I can put his flexi lead on that so he can have a bit of a run about, but I dont mind using a collar for close walking.

x


----------



## LibertyH

Vanilla-Yazoo said:


> She was not happy about a harness saying that it makes poodles legs bow and curve.


??? That is bizarre. I can't think of any logical reason why that would be true. Bowed legs are usually a congenital deformity.


----------



## Carrie-e

My little mini Tia has a harness and her legs are definitely not bowed! Have never seen any dog whose legs have bowed due to wearing one. I like harnesses because I don't like a lead pulling on their necks.


----------



## liljaker

Carrie-e said:


> My little mini Tia has a harness and her legs are definitely not bowed! Have never seen any dog whose legs have bowed due to wearing one. I like harnesses because I don't like a lead pulling on their necks.


That's the first time I have _ever heard a comment like that, too._


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo

thank you everyone! I thought it sounded very odd too, I dont want to use only a harness, or only a collar, there are times for both! I deffo dont want to hurt his little neck!
She has been 'in the fancy' for a long time, so I think it might have been one of those things once told always believed or similar.

I do not think itl effect his legs at all either, thought it was best to check here too tho for more opinions
thank you again!
x


----------



## patk

i believe i recall someone at pf mentioning use of a harness resulting in a back injury for the dog. it may have been a one-off, but all forms of restraint can have negatives attached to them when pulling is involved. i think there are objections to flexi-leashes that allow too much freedom before the dog is reliable on recall; one trainer pointed out that a flexi-leash will burn your hands if you ever have to grab the line itself to try to pull a charging dog back. the bottom line is to find a way to teach your dog loose-leash no-pull walking. i admit i have never totally succeeded in this myself, so i have no magic formula to offer. if putting peanut butter at the tip of a long spoon and holding it just above your dog's head and close to your knee while walking works, i'm for it. if turning around and heading in the other direction when the dog pulls forward works, i'm for it. imo, much depends on the dog and finding what works is a piece of cake for some and a tough row to hoe for others.


----------



## allisonhana

patk said:


> the bottom line is to find a way to teach your dog loose-leash no-pull walking. i admit i have never totally succeeded in this myself, so i have no magic formula to offer. if putting peanut butter at the tip of a long spoon and holding it just above your dog's head and close to your knee while walking works, i'm for it. if turning around and heading in the other direction when the dog pulls forward works, i'm for it. imo, much depends on the dog and finding what works is a piece of cake for some and a tough row to hoe for others.


I agree. Different leads and collars will be better for different dog and handler combos, but the important part is to use training and not rely on the gear too much. We personally didn't have success with a harness with Porter, as it encouraged him to pull more with little consequences. We use a slip collar on Porter for walking, and it did help to curb his pulling. But what helped even more was training. We're using the "choose to heal method," which our trainer has taught us about. Basically the idea is to rewarding when the dog puts himself in the right position, and to teach your dog to want to be there, not to force him. River, on the other hand isn't much of a puller so much as she just likes to walk ahead of you. We also have her in a slip collar, but she's learning so fast to check back that I don't think we will need to keep her in it for too long.


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo

I fully agree flexi's are not good if you give too much freedom too early, and use what is best for you! Billy is already walking along next to/a step behind me with no lead or anything attached, so I am praising when he dose it for getting the idea, he is pretty good at recalling in the front room, I would not let him off lead until I am very very very sure, so the flexi is for up the field for a little freedom, but on my terms, I have a strip one not a cord one, so the whole thing is like a normal lead inside, I got this one as I have had rope burn from the cord ones before.

I am going to take him into my nans house (completely empty) and practice on the lead with no distractions before he is able to go outside.
thank you  x


----------



## Carrie-e

I used to use a flexi with my old standard Harley,he was a very slow walker! But stopped using the flexi with Billy when he saw a dog the other side of a swing gate,flew through it and trapped me in the gate! Blimey that hurt I can tell you! He was quite young at the time and used to love to go say hi to other dogs,he isn't interested now strangely! Threw the flexi lead away after that! Use a nice strong harness with Billy,a mekuti one. It's based on t touch principles,the double lead is threaded through the front ring across the chest and really discourages pulling. Tia's little harness is just a normal one with the lead attached on the back. I get on really well with them.


----------



## Carrie-e

I love your idea of the peanut butter on the spoon patk! It really made me laugh thinking if how I could strap a spoon to my leg and Billy drooling next to me while walking!


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo

Carrie-e, Billy is a toy so only little so its not like using a flexi on a large dog (got one that can take up to 15kg, even tho he prob wont get over 5 lol) as I dont want it breaking under pressure. the harness I have is a clip to the back one too so I think it should work ok. I bet that hurt when he did that! ouch!! I remember Penny (spaniel) managing to tie my dads legs together and trip him up with it up the woods on a flexi.
I also love the spoon idea! I might try that if Billy needs any help, he loves following me and looking up at me, so I dont think its going to take much, just the 'oo exciting' new things when going outside lol!


----------



## Carrie-e

It definitely helps when they are little! You can imagine being pulled through a gate by a 70lb poodle! Not fun! Your poor dad! Haha! Your little Billy sounds a little darling!


----------



## Lplummer52

I use the Easy Walk harness and it is like night and day compared to a regular collar. I keep the regular dollar on as it has her license and rabies tag. Sometimes I put on the harness, but attach the leash to the collar. BIG difference. I'm thinking, boy is she pulling a lot and then I look and see I've attached the leash to the collar. As long as she's on the Easy Harness, I have no problem with pulling.


----------



## rubymom

Ruby walks on heal nicely and because she has a large amount of neck hair, we use a Poodleit protective collar. I can't use these in the performance ring though. For those times, We use a rolled leather collar.


----------



## Howard

If any one is worried about a collar hurting the dog's neck then perhaps do some lead work to make sure the pup doesn't pull on the lead. When the lead remains loose then there should be no tugging on the neck


----------



## Caniche

Carley's Mom said:


> I have a martingale on Stella and just a plain collar on Carley. They are both really good on leash, one on each side. I don't allow smelling ect. I got my poodles to walk.... I have lost 30lbs since I got them and I am no longer dizzy. I was told I needed to start walking to get over being dizzy and I knew I had to have a dog to make that happen. lol I have a condition called Disembarkment Syndrome. It gets triggered whenever I fly or go on a boat ect. It has lasted for up to a year before...


I just have to tell you that I adore your signature picture. What a beautiful picture of a gorgeous family!


----------



## Minnie

Bella absolutely hates harnesses..... I have tried several as I am very careful with her trachea (she's a whopping 4 pounds). We go for walks with a regular collar but we've done tons of heeling / loose leash walking training.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Carrie-e said:


> I love your idea of the peanut butter on the spoon patk! It really made me laugh thinking if how I could strap a spoon to my leg and Billy drooling next to me while walking!


The peanut butter on the spoon is great if it's used as a reward AFTER the dog takes a couple nice, non-pulling steps. But if it's held there all the time by your leg for the dog to follow along with and lick, it becomes a _lure_ which can tread on dangerous bribery ground.:afraid: Then you wind up with a dog that won't walk nicely _without_ the peanut butter lure, leading him along. I think a long, wooden spoon with peanut butter would be a great reward and you don't have to bend over too far with a toy or mini, but it should be held up and out of sight while you ask for some good behavior (correct responses) first. THEN give a lick. lol.


----------



## kdias

I also use the Easy Walk Halter on Ellie, recommended by the trainer that we had when we got her. She walks well, but is very reactive when the neighbors uncontrolled Chihuahua comes running at her, or if kids run up to her. She LOVES kids and other dogs. The harness is very easy to clip on, she is used to it, and knows it means time for a walk.


----------

